# Blakkstone Hexx Roxx Rose and Crown Banff for 3 NIGHTS!!!



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Feb 2, 3, & 4 we will be rokking the Rose and Crown Banff, Southern Alberta's premium live music venue with 6 nights of live music every week!
We still have a handful of nights left before Al X leaves us so come out to Banff and Party with us as we will be celebrating our 5th Anniversary and Al X's going away!

Cheers
Lem


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

This is the weekend! Here we come Rose and Crown Banff. Got 30+ of our friends coming out for 3 rock and roll crazy nights.
It will also be one of the last chances to see Al X with us. Announcements on that coming in the following weeks.
See you all in Banff


----------

